# Code Changes - 2015



## fatboy (Mar 13, 2012)

Proposals are out for Group A hearings in Dallas, 4/29-5/6

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Pages/12-13-ProposedChanges-A.aspx


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2012)

Isn't the world suppose to end this year??? so why do we need a 2015 code??


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 13, 2012)

> Isn't the world suppose to end this year??? so why do we need a 2015 code??


For when it doesn't! See Matthew 24:36 & Mark 13:32..


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 13, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Isn't the world suppose to end this year??? so why do we need a 2015 code??


Is that because we didn't follow the International Property Maintenance Code?


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 13, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Is that because we didn't follow the International Property Maintenance Code?


Touché cd!


----------

